# Bau einer Ködersenke



## Bienzli (20. Mai 2008)

Ich habe eine zusammenklappbare Ködersenke nach meinen Vorstellung gebaut. Leider konnte ich sie noch nicht ausprobieren, da ich noch kein passendes netz dazu finde.

http://bienzli.jimdo.com/bau_einer_koedersenke.php?logout=1http://www4.jimdo.com/index.php?page=48578506


----------



## Brummel (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

Hallo Bienzli #h,

gute Idee und nicht schlecht umgesetzt, aber leider erkennt man auf den Bildern nicht viel und vergrößern lassen sie sich nicht.
Schreib doch mal was für Material in welcher Stärke Du verwendet hast usw. .
Auf den ersten Blick (ich kann mich auch täuschen:q) sieht es nämlich so aus als ob die Bügel etwas schwach dimensioniert sind und sich beim Liften der Senke aus dem Wasser zusammenfalten.
Zum Netz: die genauen Maße sind ja nicht erkenntlich, aber für normalgroße Senken gibt's in fast jedem Angelfachgeschäft passende Ersatznetze in verschiedenen Farben.
Ansonsten gefällt mir Deine Seite sehr gut, wenn die einzelnen Rubriken wie Posenbau und Montagen noch weiter ausgebaut werden kann das was richtig Gutes für "Selbermacher" werden #6.

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Bienzli (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

Meine Hompage habe ich noch nicht sehr lange und darum sind auch noch nicht sehr viel informationen vorhanden. Und der bau der ködersenke werde ich auf jedenfall noch Dokumentieren.


----------



## HD4ever (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

gute Frage ob man dafür nen Netz irgendwo findet .... #c
früher gab es ja auch noch haufenweise Erstznetze für Kescher usw - heute findest du die auch kaum nocht ....


----------



## don rhabano (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

Also im DAM Katalog kannst du 1auf1m Stücke bestellen!!!


----------



## Franky (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

Sehr gute Netze bekommt man hier:
http://www.netzfabrik-kremmin.de/de/


----------



## Bienzli (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

ich denke schon dass ich ein passendes netz finde, denn die meisten sind ja 1x1m und das ist passend zu meiner senke.


----------



## Heilbutt (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

Ich habs genau andesrum gemacht wie du:

Ich hab bisher nur das Netz - der Rest fehlt noch 

Das Senknetz 1 x 1 m hab ich mal bei Gerlinger mitbestellt.
Ich glaub für max. 3 - 4 € !?!

Bin auch mal gespannt wie deine Konstruktion bei
schnellem hochziehen hält...#c

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Bienzli (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

ich denke wenn man mit einem schraubenschlüssel die schraube richtig fest anzieht, dann wird die konstruktion schon halten. ich werde es sehen, wenn ich es nächstes mal ausprobieren werde und werde darüber berichten.


----------



## GiantKiller (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

bei der firma hab ich auch mal netze bestellt und das hat über zehn wochen gedauert bis die ankamen...


----------



## Bienzli (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

ich hab ein netz im garten meiner mutter gefunden. die maschenweite ist zimlich klein und das netz hat eine weisse farbe. spielt die farbe eine rolle? und was verwendet ihr für schnur um hochziehen? küchenschnur?


----------



## don rhabano (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

ich hab mir so ein Seil mit 5kg Tragkraft im Baumarkt geholt-das ist 4m lang


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

Mit Küchenschnur wirst du nicht hinkommen. Ich verwende ein 5mm seil ausm Baumarkt


----------



## Bienzli (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

ich werde mir wahrscheinlich auch ein dünnes seil aus dem baumarkt besorgen.


----------



## Bienzli (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

schaut jetzt auf meiner page, denn ich hab mir ein Netz besorgt und wenn man die schrauben ordentlich anzieht, ist die ganze sache ziemlich robust. leider bin ich noch nicht mit der anleitung fertig, doch sie wird nächsens folgen.

http://bienzli.jimdo.com/bau_einer_koedersenke.php?logout=1


----------



## alterjunger (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

Sind die 4 Streben aus Kupfer? Der könnte sich aber verbiegen wenn mal ordendlich Zug drauf kommt.


----------



## Bienzli (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

die stäbe sind nicht aus kupfer, denn sie sind sehr elastisch, doch ich weiss nicht genau, aus was für ein metall die sind, denn ich hab sie von einer metallwerkstatt bekommen.


----------



## Manuel (9. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

Hast Du die Senke mittlerweile mal testen können ?


----------



## Bienzli (9. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

ja, klappt alles, doch beim zusammenbau verliert man leider etwas viel Zeit als bei einer gekauften.


----------



## Bondex (9. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

und die Streben verbiegen nicht? Bei meiner gekauften ist das immer der Fall. Deine sehen aus als wäre es Schweißdraht. Ich überlege mir sowas aus Glasfaser zu konstruiren. Hat hier schonmal einser sowas gebastelt?


----------



## Manuel (9. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

Hab beim suchen im Netz schon mal ne Senke mit einem Gestänge aus Fiberglas gesehen.
Ob das besser ist als Stahl ??#c#c#c


----------



## Manuel (9. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*



Nanaspappi schrieb:


> Ich habe eine gekaufte Senke mit Fiberglasstäben.Dadurch das die Stäbe sehr leicht sind sinkt die Senke nur sehr langsam zum Grund und beim hochziehen wird sie sehr schnell zum Spielball der Elemente, will sagen ein Windstoß und die Senke steht fast Kopf und die Köderfische fallen wieder ins Wasser zurück.



So was in der Art dachte ich mir auch schon.
Allerdings verbiegen die Senken aus diesem Federstahldraht auch recht gerne.
Die perfekte Senke scheint es nicht zum Kauf zu geben.Muss man wohl selbst bauen.


----------



## perca fluviatilis (9. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

Mit Verlaub aber in meinem Angelladen bekomme ich eine Messing Senke mit Netz für 7€.Wieviel Kostet den die selbst gemachte Senke?.Außerdem musst du deine Senke sehr gut pflegen sonst wird sich Grünspan auf ihr bilden.Grünspan ist giftig und könnte das Angel Gewässer Verseuchen!!!Ich möchte deine Senke nicht schlecht machen,ich habe bloß bedenken ob es das richtige Material ist.


----------



## Manuel (10. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*



perca fluviatilis schrieb:


> Außerdem musst du deine Senke sehr gut pflegen sonst wird sich Grünspan auf ihr bilden.Grünspan ist giftig und könnte das Angel Gewässer Verseuchen!!!Ich möchte deine Senke nicht schlecht machen,ich habe bloß bedenken ob es das richtige Material ist.



Denke jetzt nicht das eine Senke ein ganzes Gewässer verseuchen kann.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Bondex (11. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

Ich denke auch nicht daß da Gewässer verseucht werden, so giftig ist Grünspan nun auch nicht, sonst müßten Kupferdächer auch verboten werden.
Ich habe auch eine Senke aus Draht. Eine ganz billige leider (4,95 Euro) und bei der verbiegen die Drähte so schnell das das Netz nicht mehr richtig gespannt ist. Absoluter Murks! Daher meine Idee mit dem Glasfaser. Die gehen immer in die Ausgangsposition zurück und rosten auch nicht oder laufen an. sicher sie sind recht leicht, aber man könnte das Gestänge vielleicht mit Blei oder Steinen beschweren...
Wo bekommt man solche Fiberglasstäbe günstig? ich denke 3-5 mm wäre vielleicht ideal. Oder was könnte man noch nehmen? Carbon, Kunststoff, Sperrholz...? Und dann sollte man die Senke ja auch noch shnell auseinandernehmen können....


----------



## henningcl (11. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*



Bienzli schrieb:


> ich denke wenn man mit einem schraubenschlüssel die schraube richtig fest anzieht, dann wird die konstruktion schon halten. ich werde es sehen, wenn ich es nächstes mal ausprobieren werde und werde darüber berichten.



Hallo

Das wird nicht halten, garantiert nicht.

Am besten bohrst du unterhalb der Arme, vorne in der Ecke vom Blech ein kleines Loch und befestigst kleine Haken daran(dünne Schraube mutter drauf und nach oben biegen).
Dann hast du eine gute Drehmomentabstützung und du kannst die Senke auch zusammenklappen.

Am besten nimmst du für die Arme Stahl und am besten Rostfreien, der hat eine gute Federwirkung und Rostet nicht.
Alle anderen Metalle werden dir verbiegen.

grüsse
henning


----------



## Bondex (11. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

nur wo bekommt man dünnen und rostfreien Federstahl mit´ner Öse am Ende?


----------



## xmxrrxr (11. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

Hallo Bondex,




Bondex schrieb:


> und die Streben verbiegen nicht? Bei meiner gekauften ist das immer der Fall. Deine sehen aus als wäre es Schweißdraht. Ich überlege mir sowas aus Glasfaser zu konstruiren. Hat hier schonmal einser sowas gebastelt?



das sieht, wie du schon gesagt hast, nach Schweissdraht aus.

Richtige Ködersenken (zumindestens die die ich mal gekauft hatte) haben da ein 2 - 3 mm Rundmaterial aus Federstahl verwendet.

Verbogen hat sich das nie, selbst wenn man unglücklicherweise einen Hänger am Grund hatte. Das schlimmste was da passiert ist, war, dass das Netz verloren ging.

Die Idee mit Glasfaser ist nicht schlecht :q
Wenn du da ne Lösung hast. lass es mich wissen, denn Glasfaser rostet nicht;-)

Gruß
Mirror


----------



## henningcl (11. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*



Bondex schrieb:


> nur wo bekommt man dünnen und rostfreien Federstahl mit´ner Öse am Ende?



Hallo 

du kannst, wie geschrieben, edelstahldraht nehmen.
der hat eine gewisse federwirkung. ich würd jetzt mal sagen 4mm wären ok.

die öse kannst du bei dem draht biegen.
grüsse
henning


----------



## Gralf (12. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*



Bondex schrieb:


> nur wo bekommt man dünnen und rostfreien Federstahl mit´ner Öse am Ende?


 
Das wird schwer für den Hausgebrauch, finde ich. Die Abgamengen...So einen Exot hat ja keiner rumliegen. Weil man immer normale Federstähle nimmt und die beschichtet oder lackiert, wenn es geht.

hier

Mein Vorschlag 1:

Die Kreuzung in der Mitte ist doch eine Fehlkonstruktion. Man müsste durchgehende Stäbe verwenden. An der Kreuzung zwei Röhrchen 90 Grad zusammenschweissen, wo die Stäbe durchpassen.

Mein Vorschlag 2:

Glasfaserstäbe. Letztens habe ich doch erst wieder so Stangen weggeworfen von kleinen Zelten oder Strandmuscheln. Die zusammensteckbaren Dinger, die mit einem Gummizug verbunden sind. Da die aber gerade sind, würde ich dafür die Mittelkreuzung aus 4 Röhrchen Pyramidenförmig zusammenschweissen. Mit Stabilisierungsblech als Pyramidenboden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bondex (12. August 2008)

*AW: Bau einer Ködersenke*

ein durchgehendes Teil finde ich nicht ideal, man bekommt das so schlecht transportiert und die Teile würden sich vielleicht nicht in der Mitte halten


----------

